# Arrowheads



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone ever find any arrowheads around Ohio? I always keep an eye open when I'm fishing in creeks and rivers and such, but I've never found any. I don't even know how to start finding farmers and fields to hunt. It is very interesting though and I'd love to see what you guys have found.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll see if I can get some pix, but have founds many, many nice ones over the last 40+ years. Don't just look along the creeks, get up further inland & you'll find them yourself. Most in fields are broken from the decades of plowing, etc.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Lyle knows where to find them.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

billjaco said:


> Lyle knows where to find them.
> 
> Farmer Lyle Chicken Napoleon Dynamite Eating Lunch, What did he say? - YouTube


Hahah back when this came out, I had to watch it with subtitles to figure out what he said. Good times.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

T-180 said:


> Don't just look along the creeks, get up further inland & you'll find them yourself.


What do you mean?


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

my dads got a heck of a collection.. around the shalersville,mantua area!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, ve found some in fields near the cuyahoga river and along the river near Hiram near high ground where there must have a camp .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you just ask farmers if you can look in their fields? Or are they family friends or something already?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They plant crops on some public lands for wildlife. If they plow the fields in the spring that can be a good place to look. To me, right after a rain is the best time. It washes the dirt off and the flint shines in the sun.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What I meant by more inland was to get more away from the streams & into the fields. Usually not many arrowheads to be found in the stream, but I have found a couple very nice points there. When I was a kid, we plowed up part of an old pasture that had never seen a plow to our knowledge and it had quite a few good points.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I find arrowheads fairly regular on farms that I hunt deer at. Stay at the first ridge away from the river or stream it may only be 2 or 3 foot incline but that is where I would start looking. You need to plan this fall for spring arrowhead hunting. The farmers are and will be doing the fall plowing target the plowed fields now. I do not ask for permission to arrowhead hunt at this time of year as most hunters are knocking on doors and the guy generally says NO. Wait until Feb or so and tell the farmer you are not looking to deer hunt but walk in only the plowed fields no woods they generally say sure, you can tell them you will stop up and show them what you have found. Be aware that the farmer may want some of the nicer stuff, plan your visit. I have one farmer that asks for 1 in 5 points that I find, I gladly give it up. Once I had an arrowhead framed and I gave it to the farmer at Christmas, still hangs on the wall and has our name on the back of it. Yes I deer hunt there also. 
I walk the fields that were plowed after a winter of rain and snow wash the fields clean in the evenings the flint glows and you can see it from 10 feet, most of the time barely see it next to your toes. If you are not finding them you are walking to fast. The photo is from one or two hours of walking the field behind my house. IN hancock county I am a member of BRAC (Blanchard River Archaeology Club, 10 bucks a year, 4 meetings with one being bring the nicest stuff that you have found this year and we vote for all kinds of things like even the nicest broken piece or smallest Arrowhead just many things, that 2 hour meeting is worth the ten bucks right there if you are into arrowheads and associated stuff. Speaker every quarter. Enough.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Weekender those are some great looking points! I really want to get out looking now haha.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've found these all within less than a mile from my house. One actually on my own property in the yard. Others were found in the fields while taking the dog for walks. Top right is just a piece of flint i found. There are lots of chunks like this around my property. 

I have tried to do research about what possible tribes were in my area, but the only records that come up readily are from the early 1800's as the indians were being displaced and pushed west. Pulled this from - http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~henryhowesbook/seneca.html - that has some history of Seneca County. I am in the far East side of the county though, so no clue for sure. 

_"The Senecas of Sanduskyso calledowned and occupied forty thousand acres of choice land on the east side of the Sandusky river, being mostly in this (Seneca) and partly in Sandusky county. Thirty thousand acres of this land was granted to them on the 29th of September, 1817, at the treaty held at the foot of the Maumee Rapids, Hon. Lewis Cass and Hon. Duncan MArthur being the commissioners of the United States. The remaining 10,000 acres, lying south of the other, was granted by the treaty at St. Marys, concluded by the same commissioners on the 17th of September, in the following year. By the treaty concluded at Washington city, February 28, 1831, James B Gardiner being the commissioner of the general government, these Indians ceded their lands to the United States, and agreed to remove southwest of Missouri, on the Neosho river."_


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I find them all the time. Found this one the other day. Look on ridges that have a nice gradual slope down to bigger creeks and rivers. Those were prime spots for Indians to camp and have villages. I've got a pretty decent collection of points, hand hammers and axe heads.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Also check washouts coming off of those ridges and high ground. If you start finding a bunch of flint chippings, really start paying attention the .


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.lithicsnet.com/lithinfo.html 

Try this link, have one of your arrowheads in hand and you can trace your point to which tribe made it. 

I invite you all to join our arrowhead group in Findlay, the big meeting is in Feb


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

T-180 said:


> I'll see if I can get some pix, but have founds many, many nice ones over the last 40+ years. Don't just look along the creeks, get up further inland & you'll find them yourself. Most in fields are broken from the decades of plowing, etc.





kingofamberley said:


> What do you mean?


My buddy has found quite a few points on a neighboring farm, especially in an upper corner of a crop field. He explained that while napping flint, producing arrow and spear heads, and just camping out for a while, Indians would like to get up high. Both for the breeze and relief from bugs that it brings (let's face it, in bug season the last place you want to camp is near water), and for the fact that they could see farther, keeping an eye out for game and, maybe, members of an enemy tribe moving through. 

This place has a small creek over a steep cutbank about 200 yds east, and a bigger creek (long dammed to make a lake) about 400 yds west. This whole field slopes gradually to the west toward the larger creek. Near this site is a gigantic oak tree my buddy likes to call "The Wisdom Tree". It is, by far, the largest oak I have ever seen! My buddy likes to say, "Just think. When this was a sapling, Indians were living here!"

He also told me the trick Magis mentioned, to go out after a rain. He especially likes to do this in spring, just after the field has been plowed and before anything is growing. If you can hit it right, that flint just seems to "shine" at you. 

And what can it hurt to just go ask a few farmers if you can hunt arrowheads in their fields. Just assure them that you will be respectful of their land. You close gates and don't trash fences. My buddy has had permission on that farm for nearly 50 years! He lays on his back and works his way under the bottom strand of barbed wire rather then going over the top, which can cause barbed wire to sag and fence posts to work loose. More trouble for the farmer! And we absolutely DO NOT LITTER! And if you find something, be sure to show it to the farmer like weekender said. I'm sure they're interested in the history of their land as well. Even if they don't demand it, make a gift of some points to them. You just might end up with a prime hunting spot. Good will and simple courtesy can still go a long way in this world.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Worked ground after a rain is the easiest hunting. Any time we tear out a fence row, beat back the edges of woods, work on field tile,or clean ditches out- I'm all over those areas looking because they haven't been touched in years. Once you find one it gets addicting. Consider yourself warned!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> And what can it hurt to just go ask a few farmers if you can hunt arrowheads in their fields. Just assure them that you will be respectful of their land. You close gates and don't trash fences. My buddy has had permission on that farm for nearly 50 years! He lays on his back and works his way under the bottom strand of barbed wire rather then going over the top, which can cause barbed wire to sag and fence posts to work loose. More trouble for the farmer! And we absolutely DO NOT LITTER! And if you find something, be sure to show it to the farmer like weekender said. I'm sure they're interested in the history of their land as well. Even if they don't demand it, make a gift of some points to them. You just might end up with a prime hunting spot. Good will and simple courtesy can still go a long way in this world.


How do you go about meeting farmers? A city slicker like myself doesn't come across too many farmers in my day to day life.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Get the heck out of the city !!! Usually a simple drive out in the country, get on the back roads, & you'll find plenty of farms/farmers. County audotor websites are invaluable, also.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

kingofamberley said:


> Anyone ever find any arrowheads around Ohio? I always keep an eye open when I'm fishing in creeks and rivers and such, but I've never found any. I don't even know how to start finding farmers and fields to hunt. It is very interesting though and I'd love to see what you guys have found.


I find my best hunting is in creeks down stream of known sites. Look on gravel bars during low flow. The size of the points you are looking for are the same size as the gravel, so they settle in the same spots.

My last good find was a scraper made from a deer(?) leg bone. The edge had been beveled. The leading edge was still polished from scraping stuff. Presumably hides of some sort.

I have access to very knowlegeable people who can tell at a glance what something is. As in "Nice rock" "But its a nifty piece of historical..."
"No, its a rock. Keep lookin..."

If your name has anything to do with your location, you have several sites right there.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

If you can find a point on a gravel bar, you should play the lottery! The only thing I've found in a stream is a fish point in Deer Creek and that was pure luck.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

T-180 said:


> Get the heck out of the city !!! Usually a simple drive out in the country, get on the back roads, & you'll find plenty of farms/farmers. County audotor websites are invaluable, also.


This sounds dumb but do you just go up and knock on their doors and ask?


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Word of advice - don't stop to ask permission if you see tractors/combines/ equipment running in a field. It leaves a bad first impression. We're trying to get something and generally don't like to be bothered when we're busy.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> Word of advice - don't stop to ask permission if you see tractors/combines/ equipment running in a field. It leaves a bad first impression. We're trying to get something and generally don't like to be bothered when we're busy.


Noted, thank you!

BTW, if there are any farmers on here who would let me hunt (for arrowheads, not animals) on their fields, I would be sure to treat their property with the utmost respect!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

What county do you live in?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hamilton County, SW corner of the state


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, just knock on doors when it's not planting or harvest time & I would also stay away on Sunday, at least up my way. A local diner is a good spot too !!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> They plant crops on some public lands for wildlife.


Uh, actually you better check the laws on that. If you find anything archeological on state ground, you are supposed to notify a state archeologist. Artifacts on state lands are considered state property. Federal lands are about the same, with the exception of just a random find, you can pick it up. However, you are not allowed to hunt artifacts on either state or federal land. Other than that, I agree with everything posted so far.

Here's an awesome forum, made up of some of the nicest people I've ever came across on a forum. If you've got questions, 99% of the time, they've got answers. It's more a nation wide forum, but, there are several members from Ohio. From beginners to true professionals, who are very, very knowledgeable on the subject, and, it's a great resource for learning about artifacts other that arrowheads. You might be surprised at what you've left laying. Some of these guys have truly museum quality collections, that are personal finds. Just be forewarned, it can become an obsession worse than fishing.

http://www.arrowheadology.com/forums/forum.php

If you decide to join, it may take a week or so for your membership to be confirmed. Admin checks every new member to make sure they are not spambots. Just be patient, it's well worth the wait.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually am already an Arrowheadology member! Those guys rule. They are very knowledgeable.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm looking for the state law, but here's the feds rule on federal or Indian owned lands:

Code of Federal Regulations, 36 CFR 261.9:_ "The following are
prohibited: (g) digging in, excavating, disturbing, injuring, destroying, or in any way damaging any prehistoric, historic, or archaeological resources, structure, site, artifact, or property. (h) Removing any prehistoric, historic, or archaeological resources, structure, site, artifact, property."_

See also:
http://www.nps.gov/rap/resources/arpa.htm


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> I actually am already an Arrowheadology member! Those guys rule. They are very knowledgeable.


Cool! I go by the same user name there.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I Fish said:


> Cool! I go by the same user name there.


Me too! I rarely post though since I never find anything.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Also if anyone lets me hunt their fields, I will supply beer!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I just saw this thread and just found this manipulated flint last night. I'm thinking scraper but I'm no expert. I found one just like it on another river earlier this year.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> How do you go about meeting farmers? A city slicker like myself doesn't come across too many farmers in my day to day life.


I don't live in the country either, but I don't have to drive too far to get there. Just go take a few drives, knock on a few doors. Try to avoid lunch and dinner time. Look presentable. Clean jeans or khakis and a flannel shirt will do. If you are normally clean shaven, be that way when you go out. No 2 days growth of stubble. If you see a farm with a little produce stand out front, stop and buy something and strike up a conversation. Always be polite. If the guy says no, then it's no. Don't argue, whine, or complain. It's his turf and he doesn't owe you anything. I will say that I've been amazed at some of the places I've gotten permission to hunt (not just arrowheads, but game) by just stopping and chewing the fat for a little bit. 

Admittedly, we are drawing close to a busy time of year, harvest! Rainy days might be your best shot, or the day or two immediately following rain. Farmers don't like to run their equipment through wet fields, especially if they have corn. They like it to be as dry as possible. 

All you can do is ask. I heard it explained this way. If you ask for permission to hunt and the guy says no, you haven't lost anything but a little bit of time. You didn't have permission to hunt there before, and you still don't now, so nothing has changed. I was in the sales game for many years, so I got used to rejection. But the next prospect just might say yes! 

This just occurred to me. If the farmer shows some hesitancy about letting you on his land because he fears liability if you get hurt, remind him that Ohio state law now bars you from suing for any injuries you might suffer on his land. The landowner has no obligation to ensure that their land is "safe" for your activities. It's basically a "hold harmless" statute. The ODNR used to put permission forms quoting the sections of the O.R.C. pertaining to this in the hunting regs booklets, but apparently no longer do so. You might still be able to find them on the wildohio website. There also was a website called "arrowheadology" that might be useful to you. Wish you luck.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Crawdude- That looks to me like it was the beginning of an arrowhead and the guy making it didn't like how it was turning out and pitched it to the side. The one in the pic I posted wasn't finished. Probably a boy learning how to knap made it.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> I don't live in the country either, but I don't have to drive too far to get there. Just go take a few drives, knock on a few doors. Try to avoid lunch and dinner time. Look presentable. Clean jeans or khakis and a flannel shirt will do. If you are normally clean shaven, be that way when you go out. No 2 days growth of stubble. If you see a farm with a little produce stand out front, stop and buy something and strike up a conversation. Always be polite. If the guy says no, then it's no. Don't argue, whine, or complain. It's his turf and he doesn't owe you anything. I will say that I've been amazed at some of the places I've gotten permission to hunt (not just arrowheads, but game) by just stopping and chewing the fat for a little bit.
> 
> Admittedly, we are drawing close to a busy time of year, harvest! Rainy days might be your best shot, or the day or two immediately following rain. Farmers don't like to run their equipment through wet fields, especially if they have corn. They like it to be as dry as possible.
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thank you! I think I will go drive around and look for farm stands.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> Crawdude- That looks to me like it was the beginning of an arrowhead and the guy making it didn't like how it was turning out and pitched it to the side. The one in the pic I posted wasn't finished. Probably a boy learning how to knap made it.


Sounds like a reasonable assumption. Sometimes things just don't work out. And it all depends on how the internal structures of that piece of flint lie. If things don't work out, might as well pitch it. No use in hanging on to useless stuff. But it seems that we white folk make a habit of that. That's where garage sales come from!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I find partially done pieces all the time. We always joke about the poor Indian that set out to make them. He's sitting there on a stump in the shade watching his squaw cook and tend the garden. Life is pretty good and he starts out with this plan in his head of how this point he's making is going to fall a mighty buck or bear and then-sh!t the whole side chipped off, time to start on another on.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Sciotodarby said:


> I find partially done pieces all the time. We always joke about the poor Indian that set out to make them. He's sitting there on a stump in the shade watching his squaw cook and tend the garden. Life is pretty good and he starts out with this plan in his head of how this point he's making is going to fall a mighty buck or bear and then-sh!t the whole side chipped off, time to start on another on.


Or...As much more likely from *MY* experience...
***** guy gets up in the morning, stumbles from teepee just to find all of his tools and stuff scattered all over creation.

"I can't have anything nice with those darn kids around!!! This is all *YOUR* fault"!!!!

"Well, if you would put your things away where they belong, this wouldn't happen to your stuff"...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Crawdude said:


> I just saw this thread and just found this manipulated flint last night. I'm thinking scraper but I'm no expert. I found one just like it on another river earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an old scraper to me. Keep in mind, they could make a sharp scraper in a few minutes. Use it for a bit then lose it or toss it. Then it has bumped around for a thousand years.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Sciotodarby said:


> Crawdude- That looks to me like it was the beginning of an arrowhead and the guy making it didn't like how it was turning out and pitched it to the side. The one in the pic I posted wasn't finished. Probably a boy learning how to knap made it.


Very interesting! Thanks for the insight. Reading this post has given me the itch to put more time into finding stuff like this.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't see all the replies since I posted the photo. I guess my nose is buried in the fishing forums too much!

Here is a photo of the first scraper I found in June. I assumed scraper or knife since only one side was made into an edge. In looking at it now I can also see unfinished arrowhead, I didn't those existed before this thread  I found it on a gravel bar and it indeed looks like it has been tumbling in the river for a while. The notched out area on the back makes a nice "finger guard" if it was used as a scraper or knife. You scan see scars from where the flint was removed in this area. It's interesting feeling a human connection through a piece of flit spanning hundreds or thousands of years.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

In addition to the Hunting & Fishing show we also produce a Beatles show, the only one in SW OH (Breakfast with the Beatles 9-Noon Sundays on WTUE.) It was at one of those shows [we do 3 live every summer at The Fraze, the rest are on radio] an American Indian introduced himself and gave me a Arrowhead. His name was Looking Bear "Cherokee" and he was decked-out in period attire. He performs several traditional practices [email protected] Scioto TALLIGE


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

You guys interested in this subject should pay a visit to Flint Ridge. Flint Ridge flint has been found all over the US. They have an event called the Knap In twice a year which is really neat too.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Dublin:

http://kb.osu.edu/dspace/handle/1811/6572

They just ran Emerald Parkway through part of an archaeological site.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I know where there use to be lot flint in a creek near me. there was a barule grounds near this creek said to have 100s dead indians there. the creek had lot minnoes and was my thing as these were free and came in many sizes.I use to see and get a lot fkint out this creek and made my ouwn flint heads. brouwn and black was all I remember the color was.and old guy who knew a lot about flint and indians taught me lot on how test the flint with a beat steel knife. to bad no one here cares about this creek if I told name the creek yikes bet there be lot try find arrow heads there. I told other fishermen about thr minnows now theres non for me as they took near all there was. Well no one gives hoot for me so I close. I now seldom post in here why now beats me just had sound off. LOL


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

About 10 years ago I was fishing a local flow with a buddy of mine and we came to a good looking hole. We stopped and made a few casts. During one retrieve, a reflection caught my eye right at my foot and I looked down to find a picture perfect arrowhead. It was dark black and really shiny. Arrowheads have always interested me and I always try to keep an eye out for one. I was actually really excited about it for a few days.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

If you have a few minutes after you are done here at OGF, go to U-Tube and type in-Ohio Arrowhead-search. There are many where the arrowhead hunter is in the field looking with a Go Pro on and you get to see the arrowheads being found and untouched by modern man. A good way to blow 15 minutes to get you ready for the spring arrowhead hunting season. Ways off but PUMP U UP.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

MIGHTY said:


> About 10 years ago I was fishing a local flow with a buddy of mine and we came to a good looking hole. We stopped and made a few casts. During one retrieve, a reflection caught my eye right at my foot and I looked down to find a picture perfect arrowhead. It was dark black and really shiny. Arrowheads have always interested me and I always try to keep an eye out for one. I was actually really excited about it for a few days.


I would be excited about it for a long time lol.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Arrowheads were made from many different types of rock. Here's an example of ones I've found from three different States. In the picture 3 are made from flint (Ohio), two from quartz (Chesapeake Bay area), and 1 from sandstone (West Virginia). I have some where you can actually see through the quartz.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Found this full groover last Thursday


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Holy ****, that axe head is awesome!!!!

I live over in Bedford - must have been a small winter hunting camp in the back yard.
I constantly find a lot of flint chips, but still looking for an intact arrowhead.



> Life is pretty good and he starts out with this plan in his head of how this point he's making is going to fall a mighty buck or bear and then-sh!t


That made me laugh out loud! Found a huge flint core on a hillside once, about the size of a softball! All I could picture was this poor guy smashing a finger on it,getting p.o.'d and chucking it off the hill in anger!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/
15/266359/44038-1412882364.jpg. When you start finding pieces like this, really start paying attention.


----------

